# Flaky & calloused skin



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok, while at our training session last Saturday I noticed that my beautiful baby
has flaky skin on her heels, ewww. Then I looked closer and shock and horror,
she has rough red patches on her elbows. :-[I was mortified, how could I not see
this during my daily massage session with this wiggling rascal. I know that
this is probably from laying in her kennel, but I don't want her to have these
ugly blemishes...I have two thick beach towels folded in the crate with her. I
have not put pillows in the crate because she chews them and pulls out the
stuffing then tries to eat it...gag.

Does anyone have suggestions for padding or creams or ANYTHING to keep my baby
from having my grandmother's heels on her legs?


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,
Snickers just developed a callous on his back right leg. It was a surprise to see a nickel size red patch on his leg. My vet gave me a prescription of Animax ointment to put on him 2xs a day. Hope this helps.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi DixiesMom,

Are the red spots on her elbows from laying on them or chewing on them? My V has an allergy from grass which seems to come on in summer. She sucks and chews on her elbows and makes them red.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Snickers favors lying on his right side which only now caused a red patch on his ankle area. At first it was a dry, flaky patch, now that he's aware of it he licks the area until its red and partially bleeding. Putting on the Animax ointment is only good when he's sleeping or on a long walk.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

What does he lie on? I have a foam mattress which i have put a coffee sack over to line it. My V lies on that when inside and when she is locked out I throw it outside for her.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I posted this question to another forum at the same time and recieved some advise that is helping. I incresed the amount of padding in the bottom of her crate, beach towels etc. I also apply Bag Balm to the areas, she really likes to like it off, but while it's there is seems to soften or moisturize the spots and they are not red most of the time.

We went to our first show this weekend and she laid on a blanket most of the day, it was not as thick as her normal bedding and the red patches reappeared. She does not lick them unless I put ointment on her.


----------

